# 26 is still young, right?



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

Or is it middle aged? 

(wish I could stay 25 forever)


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

40 is still young.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd hope so.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

nope. its all downhill after you turn 20

#18YearOldsFTW


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha, yea. That's young to me. :um


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

**** it better be.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

everyone knows 30 is the new 20

and 60 is the new 70

so you gain ten years here, and lose ten years on the other end


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

I hope so D: I feel like I am getting old myself, and I am only 20!


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Still young


----------



## JR217 (Jul 22, 2012)

Absolutely 26 is still young


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

YES. you are officially "young" until you hit 40. so sayeth I. After 40, the seas will burn, the rocks will melt, and your genitalia will become the new Antarctic Ice Cap. 

am I allowed to say genitalia? if so, genitalia, genitalia, genitalia (which, as it just so happens, is also an old Italian curse).


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

Damn right it is.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

well in to old age.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

It is.

I'm 21 but weird enough feel like I'm 30 in life and 15 mentally
WTH


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

no, it's not young anymore 19 is young, 20 or older is when you are no longer young


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes 26 is young. I'm 32 and I'm still young.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

BobbyByThePound said:


> its all downhill after you turn 20


 How do you know?:um


----------



## Wretch94 (Jul 13, 2012)

They say life starts at 40 so yup 26 is well young


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> 19 is young, 20 or older is when you are no longer young


20 or older is when you are no longer a teenager


----------



## BrianMook (Dec 14, 2009)

This thread makes my brain feel itchy


----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)

60 is young.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

It's all relative. I consider anybody under 30 years old "young." Ask me again when I'm 29. What do you think is young?


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Past 25 is "relatively young". It's when you're too old to be a club-hopping party-goer, but still younger than 45-50. Once you reach that age, then you're old.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Yep, still young. But I'm 21 and feel old x_x


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> no, it's not young anymore 19 is young, 20 or older is when you are no longer young


 jerk!


----------



## BrianMook (Dec 14, 2009)

MobiusX said:


> no, it's not young anymore 19 is young, 20 or older is when you are no longer young


I don't like your attitude Sir!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

look at Charlie Sheen he is old and yet he acts young so i think age is just a number


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

Pennywise said:


> Past 25 is "relatively young".


"relatively young" sounds good to me. thanks


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

Gusthebus said:


> look at Charlie Sheen he is old


 and Martin Sheen is a fossil


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

It's definitely young, but not young enough to get away with the same immature crap a 21 year-old could.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

YOU'RE OLDER THAN TEA LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!1!!!

*checks own date of birth*

*







*


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, it is young


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

In 64 years, a 26 year old will be 90 while an 18 year old will be 82. If the 18 year old lives to 62 only due to some misfortune, than today he has lived a greater portion of his life than the 26 year old who lives to 90. As a percent of life on earth, he is older than the 26 year old. You have to take into account individual life expectancy.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

if your female you start making more cellulite, which is fat. Your immune system lowers, your needs for caloric intake lower. Your body makes less vitamins, your done growing. 

You are less susceptible to disease, you grow hair slower and it may become curly. You should start taking a multivitamin if you are not.

Looking at the average life expectancy, 26 is young.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

ourwater said:


> if your female you start making more cellulite, which is fat. Your immune system lowers, your needs for caloric intake lower. Your body makes less vitamins, your done growing.


 I read somewhere that most women over 25 "have awful bodies. " 
:con


----------



## Brutal Master (Jul 27, 2012)

young for a guy, getting long in the tooth for females. all things being equal a 26 year old female can't compare to a 19-20 year old female.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

atlex said:


> I read somewhere that most women over 25 "have awful bodies. "
> :con


Interesting. Maybe you read it in a book.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The median age in Norway is 40. So way more than half the population is older than you.

(FYI. The median age in the US is 37. In Japan and Italy it is 44.)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_median_age


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

It depends on the person. 

For example, Scarlett Johansson is 27 but still look young, beautiful, and healthy.

I've seen other girls who are only 20 but look much older and move like an old person because they don't do anything to take care of themselves.

Honestly, I think that how old one looks, feels, and acts is more important than how old one is.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think it depends on who you talk to about it. To me, it's still young. To a teenager or younger, you're probably a fossil.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

I hope it's considered young. I am going to be 26 in a month...  Fortunately people still think I am a lot younger. I just got ID'd today. A little annoying since I didn't have my ID with me, but kind of flattering at the same time. Every time I tell someone my age, they always tell me that they thought I was younger. Still, 26 seems such a strange age for me to be. I don't really feel that it's old, it's just strange to think about the fact that I am going to be 26. It still feels like it should be as far off as 50 but it's not. 

Makes me think of the song Strawberry Wine at the part "I still remember when 30 was old." I can definitely relate to that now.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

yup still young for sure, i was thinking what it would be like to be 5 years old and realize it wouldn't be as bad as i think.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

29 is still young!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

26 is quite young, yes.


----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)

no


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

Brutal Master said:


> all things being equal a 26 year old female can't compare to a 19-20 year old female.


Your opinion.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

youre as young as you look or your person is, but..more i think it is about looks.

because if you look/are old, but have energetic spirit then you are whats called youthfull? but not young. while if you are physically young then you are young. but young people can have old ways and thinking too.

so its not that black and white. there still are average tendencies though. either way, speaking of 26, its still supposed to be pretty young and 30-35 is kinda like last chance? lol :T

anyhow age would be more like number, how long have you been walking on earth.
i have figured it all out P:


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

BobbyByThePound said:


> nope. its all downhill after you turn 20
> 
> #18YearOldsFTW


Get off my lawn. :teeth


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

atlex said:


> I read somewhere that most women over 25 "have awful bodies. "
> :con





Brutal Master said:


> young for a guy, getting long in the tooth for females. all things being equal a 26 year old female can't compare to a 19-20 year old female.


SAS: always keeping it classy.

:roll


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

Tomorrow is my 26th birthday and I've accumulated a great deal of regret and sadness. Most of it to be blamed on my social anxiety and disfigured face. 

Went off track there, but yes, 26 is a young age. You are eight years removed from senior year of high school. You've grown much wiser and smarter since those years, and gained invaluable life experience. Don't worry it is a good age. 

When you get to 40 you are old. And it will probably suck.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

26 is definitely young!


----------



## Tarot (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm turning 26 in September, and frankly, this is an issue that has been really stressing me out lately. Everyone say that 26 is still young, but mentally and physically, I feel really old.


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

atlex said:


> I read somewhere that most women over 25 "have awful bodies. "
> :con


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

26 better still be young


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't think it's too young, no. I'm 27 and i feel that if i don't make a move in my life pretty quick, it's gonna be hard if not impossible to get out of this pit of hell.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

thewall said:


> 26 is definitely young!


 :clap


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

You know what they say - never trust anyone over 15.


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

To all the people on this thread that are saying 26 is old, y'all are crazy.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

It's all a matter of perspective. For me at 25 i feel old and the time I had to change myself has past me so 26 to me is old.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I just think about how there are teenagers and people in their early 20s that look older than me to make myself feel better about being this age. Also, I think the build up to turning 26 is worse than actually being it. I think once you've gone past 26, you stop caring about things like this as much......at least for another 4 years.


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

still young


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I wish I could say 26 is young, but I already feel like a senior citizen at 20.


----------



## randomperson (May 11, 2012)

Your as old as you look I'm 29 but look 19/20 I act that age aswell haha, Everybody who asks my age think i'm lying and are shocked when I tell them my real age, so If random strangers ask I usually say I'm 22/23 just to avoid the shocked look and "really? I don't believe you" lol


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

zemulis said:


> no


 Booo!


----------



## Jovydwmyh (Aug 1, 2012)

At 26 your young


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

I would say that 26 is still young. One thing I've noticed over the years is that from about the early twenties, to the early thirties, it is very difficult to judge a persons age just by looking at them. I mean I've encountered people who I would have sworn were 20 or 21, but later find out that they're maybe late twenties or early thirties.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

shyvr6 said:


> To a teenager or younger, you're probably a fossil.


 Many *teens lack* the experience to put things in *perspective.*


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Parcius said:


> I hope so D: I feel like I am getting old myself, and I am only 20!


damn.. I feel the same


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Something I've learned,
is that you cannot measure youth or life in terms of years. Life can only be measured by experience.

And I quote:
"Why do people measure life by the years, instead of how good the years were?"

A 92 year old man once said, "I may appear old to you, but I am still a VERY young man. The thing about looks, is they decieve. Every open eye is not seeing. And every closed eye is not sleeping. You must learn to look and feel with your heart. Then, and only then, does one learn the truth of age. And only in the heart, can a man truly grow."


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

At 23 I feel much older in the head and physically,probaly somebody in there 40's.


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm 19 and I feel like an old man


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> 20 or older is when you are no longer young


You mean 30 or older


----------



## randomperson (May 11, 2012)

Age is a number. I'm 29 but look/feel like i'm a teenager.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

atlex said:


> so 20 is middle aged? oh well


40 is middle-aged, because life expectancy is around 80 years, and 40 is halfway. 20 or 26 is not middle-aged.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

Brutal Master said:


> all things being equal a 26 year old female can't compare to a 19-20 year old female.


 I can`t tell if a woman is 20 or 26. Maybe I should buy new glasses


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I feel old and im 18


----------



## Jpalac21 (Aug 3, 2012)

26 is young. The people that say no, they are either depressed or inmature that dont want to grow up. The way you look is also a big impact. Did you know andrew garfield that plays peter parker in spiderman is about to be 30? Also Jesse eisenberg from zombieland and social network. Im 21 but still get treated like a teenager because i look like one


----------



## Prim (Aug 9, 2012)

I am only 23 and I know people in the 40s that are having the best time of their lives so...
Live life enjoy every moment.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

KelseyAlena said:


> To all the people on this thread that are saying 26 is old, y'all are crazy.


:agree Considering most people die around 80, how can they say 26 isn't young??


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

I just turned 25 and I do feel younger.Its good to get mature physically and mentally !


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

no.


----------



## KYJE (Aug 11, 2012)

I turned 26 a few days ago and I still feel relatively young. I don't know, maybe it's because I'm at a happy place in my life that I don't focus so much on my age.


----------



## 427 (Aug 6, 2012)

40 is the start of middle age
50 is the middle of middle age
60 is late middle age
70 is the start of old age
80 is the middle of old age
90 is late old age


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

427 said:


> 40 is the start of middle age


 Some Americans say 30.


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

25 now. First diagnosed at 14. Acute mental illness for over half my life has aged me faster than my years. I felt in my teens it forced me to grow up before my time and before I was ready, my mind taken to adult places too early. Stress is aging, especially when it's chronic. 

And I have BDD to make matter worse, and it just so happens aging is one of my major BDD fixations. So yeah...needless to say I feel a lot older than my chronological age.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm 26 and being around people who's 22-24, I feel I'm so old, and getting frustrated when I'm not different than the 22 years old people,
But thanks for some people who's posting that 26 is still young or life is fun when you're 40, I feel like there's hope


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

atlex said:


> Or is it middle aged?
> 
> (wish I could stay 25 forever)


I'm in a lot of trouble if 26 is middle - aged!  I'm 54 and just now beginning to know what I want in life. My youngest child is two years older than you and he's just beginning to live his life.

I think the only thing that makes a 26 year old "old" is if you act like at 2 year old. Then people can say "You're too old to act that way."

So as long as you don't fall on the floor in a temper tantrum when you don't get your way, I think you've got an entire lifetime ahead of you.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

Women age like wine, men age like milk


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Definitely not old or middle-aged, unless you plan on living until 52. Enjoy life now while you can. Don't let youth pass you by.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

BobbyByThePound said:


> nope. its all downhill after you turn 20
> 
> #18YearOldsFTW


true dat true dat..


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

atlex said:


> Women age like wine, men age like milk


Haha NOPE. They both age like milk. Only a small amount of women still look good in their 50s.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I feel middle aged at 23 probably because my body is screwed.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I honestly dont see me having many decades left.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

gilt said:


> Do you mean in terms of physical age


 Yes sir


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

they say that we are all going to live up to the age of 90 and die of dementia so I guess 26 is still young


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

90 is still young for me,we are all God's children so we are all young.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Nope, we're old dudes.

The day I turned 26 I said, holy **** I'm almost 30.


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Nope, we're old dudes.
> 
> The day I turned 26 I said, holy **** I'm almost 30.


You are being serious, right? Okay.

26 is my age too. I don't consider my age to be old. The only people who would consider us old are high school and college kids. To the rest of the population we are young, and if we are lucky, a full life ahead of us. 30 isn't old, either.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I feel like people are still kids when they're in their 20's idk why. So to me it's young.


----------

